# Roller pigeon competition by video?



## broodboy (Jun 22, 2010)

Have any of you guys ever thought about having Roller competitions by video like Youtube an the winner would be the person with the most likes, an the winner video could be posted on a Roller pigeon Facebook page, that way people could compete internationally? Just a thought, cause there are Roller Fanciers who have no one to compete against in some areas. Like I said it's just a thought. I will be converting from racers to rollers soon.


----------



## broodboy (Jun 22, 2010)

I know it's a crazy question, but hey it's late where I live :-D lol give me a break.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think its a great idea. Kinda like the world roller competition without the need of flying the judge all round the world.. I would def post a vid of my roller kit if a site was set up. This years kit have been flown with high fliers so they go way way up, they do roll but next year I will have a young kit of JUST rollers so that should be cool. I missed it this year.


----------



## broodboy (Jun 22, 2010)

I may just look into putting up a Facebook page for this, but I would most likely do it as a normal Facebook page cause I think it cost money to run a community Facebook page. Or maybe the people who own an run this site might would want to incorporate Video section Strictly for Roller pigeon competition, but it should be Pure breed Rollers competing against their own breed, for example Birmingham rollers v.s. Birmingham rollers an so on. An maybe the Photo of the winning kit or the favorite bird in the kit put up in the section with the loft name an owner name under the photo an short description optional about the breeding.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

You could use facebook and link to youtube videos of the competitions.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

You don't really need anyone nearby, you can compete with flyers abroad.
Not that it's a bad idea, though. Just not for seriously judging the birds. The winner would probably be the person who sends a non-rolling breed up with the kit and attaches a little video-camera to it!


----------

